# Newer Big Flotation Tires conversion on older JD baler??



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

This may sound crazy, but has any one tried to put the larger Flotation Tires that you see on the newer 568 and 468 JD balers on any older balers like a 535. Was wondering if it would work or not, fit and all, and if it would cost more than worth.

I have a lot of rough feilds, ruts from logging to traspassing ATV's, baler bottoms out and the pickup takes a betting, would be nice to have bigger tires to help out with that.

Thoughts??


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I saw an article in a magazine were a guy put tandem walking axles on a round baler. He said it was amazing how well it worked in rough ground. Might cost more then its worth unless you find used parts. I think it was in the "Farm Show" magazine several years ago.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If you go to bigger tires you may want to consider going to large pickup mudder tires. (i prefer toyo) I've found used truck tires will outlast new implement tires on all my haying equipment. My rake tractor (1155 massey) even rides smoother. Used rubber can be picked up cheap or free and rims are readily available. As for walking beams, I've baled in fields with other custom operators who run them and they seem to work very well, we bale as fast as we can and though i haven't broke axles on my jd balers it not uncommon hence the walking beams. If i was buying a new baler i 'd probably put them on from day one.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

My neighbor put duals on his 568. He is a bit of a tinkerer and he made a bracket to mount an old set of tires and rims onto the existing ones. He bales as soon as the hay in the windrow is dry, regardless of ground conditions. He claims the duals let him get back in the field quicker after a rain event. I've seen him bale some pretty bad ground without sinking or rutting it up too bad. Sure looks funny on a round baler though.


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is the link: Round Baler Tandem Axle Bundle - RCI Engineering LLC I like the idea/concept


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't the balers with flotation tires have a different axle setup? Or maybe they are just bolted on at a different height.


----------



## duramax (Dec 18, 2010)

We made a set of axles for our 567. 6000 lb axles and hubs from gemplers $ 210 per side . Found used wheels for $ 150 for two. Tires we found online for $ 700 a pair shipped to the door, metal for the fabricated axle $ 50 . The axle sets up four inches higher which the tires are eight inches taller, which is a wash height wise. Less than tne $4500 JD wanteed for the same setup.


----------

